# [RAM] réstreindre l'utilisation de la RAM (résolu)

## Deusexodus

Bonsoir,

J'ai recemment décidé d'upgrader un peu ma config et passer à 2G de RAM, je tourne sur un portable avec un Pentium M 745 (1.8 GHz), un DD de 4200 tr/min, et une intel 900 GMA en carte graphique.

Je me trouve face à un problème énorme c'est que depuis que j'ai plus de RAM gnome ne retient même plus d'en prendre, j'attend 800 Mo facilement et je commence à trouver ça critique. En plus de cela mon pc commence à fortement ralentir. Ça peut, sans doute venir des paramètre d'optimisation venant de mon make.conf, j'ai essayé de mettre pas mal pour que ça soit assez optimisé mais je dois dire que j'ai repris les configurations de quelqu'un avant.

```
survival sylvain # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.80GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 05 Oct 2007 01:50:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -fPIC -fweb -freorder-blocks -fno-trapping-math -fno-delayed-branch -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=64 -frename-registers -finline-functions -falign-jumps -freorder-functions -fcaller-saves"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -fPIC -fweb -freorder-blocks -fno-trapping-math -fno-delayed-branch -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=64 -frename-registers -finline-functions -falign-jumps -freorder-functions -fcaller-saves"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx X aa accessibility acl acpi aiglx alsa arts asf avahi berkdb bitmap-fonts bl blackbox bzip2 caca cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cvidix dbus dfbmga dga distcc divx divx4linux dlloader dri drm dvb dvb-t dvd dvdr dvdread dxr2 dxr3 e16 eds emboss encode evo fam fbdev fbsplash firefox flac fortran gdbm ggi gif gif89a glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kerberos kqemu lame ldap libjpeg libpng live lm_sensors mad mga midi mikmod mmx mp3 mp3rtp mpeg mplayer msn mudflap musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rtsp s3fb samba sdl session sox spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg svga tagwriting tcpd tdfx_vid tdfxfb tetex tga thunderbird tiff truetype truetype-fonts tvtime type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 vbi vesa vorbis win32codecs winvidix wmv wxwindows x86 xinerama xmga xml xorg xulrunner xv xvidix xvmc zlib zr zr2 zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="v4l vesa vga fbdev i810 i910 i915"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Dois-je passer sur un autre WM ou est-ce simplement mes optimisations qui sont en cause ?

Je vous remercie d'avance. Et j'espère avoir respecté les règles en matière de nommage de post.

@+

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Pourquoi rester avare en utilisation RAM ? Linux l'utilise au maximum, et plus il en a, plus il cachera en RAM. Et en cas de besoin, il répondra à l'appel de l'application RAMophobe.

Est-ce que les performances sont amoindries depuis l'ajout de mémoire ? Non, alors, où est le problème ?

----------

## kwenspc

+1

Y a aucun soucis à ce que le système utilises de la ram. Les 3/4 sont de la cache de toute manière, c'est à dire pas de la mémoire active, mais des programmes/données pré-chargés et gardé en ram au cas où tu en aurais besoin. Par exemple un soft déjà ouvert, ben si tu le fermes et le réouvres cette fois c'est quasi instantané, car il va chercher le soft dans la ram et pas sur le disque.

Essais un free -m tu verras.

----------

## Temet

Oui pour l'utilisation de la RAM, c'est normal, c'est fait pour ça et c'est plus rapide d'avoir à faire de la place dans la RAM si besoin est plutot que de la vider en permanence et à recharger du disque... ce qui ne serait vraiment pas optimisé du tout!

Sinon:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -fPIC -fweb -freorder-blocks -fno-trapping-math -fno-delayed-branch -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=64 -frename-registers -finline-functions -falign-jumps -freorder-functions -fcaller-saves"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -pipe -fPIC -fweb -freorder-blocks -fno-trapping-math -fno-delayed-branch -fomit-frame-pointer -falign-functions=64 -frename-registers -finline-functions -falign-jumps -freorder-functions -fcaller-saves"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1" 

```

M'est d'avis que tu as envie d'avoir des emmerdes... en tout cas ne viens pas de te plaindre si t'en as en jouant comme ça sur les flags.

----------

## kwenspc

ah tiens oui j'avais pas remarqué en effet  :Laughing:  (ou comme dit XavierMiller: -fbreakyourcompiler comme CFLAG et hop!)

----------

## geekounet

Surtout que pour les quelques nanosecondes de gagnées avec ça, c'est vraiment pas la peine de prendre ce risque ... Remet des CFLAGS corrects, tu te poseras moins de questions et ça marchera tout aussi bien.

----------

## kwenspc

Je dirais même que le gain doit même pas être évident. Et parfois même sur certains soft ça a plutôt tendances à réduire les performances. 

Si on veut vraiment faire du tweak de CFLAGS rien ne vaut les CFLAGS paquet par paquet (là faut se lever tôt). cf. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-479073.html

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je dirais même que le gain doit même pas être évident. Et parfois même sur certains soft ça a plutôt tendances à réduire les performances. 
> 
> Si on veut vraiment faire du tweak de CFLAGS rien ne vaut les CFLAGS paquet par paquet (là faut se lever tôt). cf. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-479073.html

 

Quid de la vie sociale (la veille ou le lendemain ) ?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Deusexodus

J'avais suivi un tuto pour optimiser l'exécution des binaire au démarrage en lançant readahead machin chose, je l'ai enlevé et ça à l'air d'aller mieux. J'ai arrété cpulimit et ça marche encore mieux.

J'ai essayé de poussé un peu les optimisation en cherchant sur internet et ça ne donne pas quelque chose d'horrible à priori. Juste j'ai rajouté -fPIC parce que prelink me retourne un paquet hallucinant de message. Dois-je compilé tous les paquets avec cette options pour que prelink m'aide un peu plus ?

J'essai juste de pouvoir me dire que j'ai installé pour une bonne raison, outre le fait de controler ce que j'installe, c'est avoir une bonne optimisation mais en regardant firefox et thunderbird je me pose des questions.

@+

----------

## geekounet

L'optimisation sous Gentoo, ça ne se fait pas, et ne s'est jamais fait, par les CFLAGS, LDFLAGS etc. C'est une optimisation d'une autre forme, qui, par l'utilisation intelligente des USE, permet de n'installer que le nécessaire, que ce qu'on a choisi. La philosophie de Gentoo c'est le controle et la liberté de choix pour l'utilisateur, pas le ricing.

----------

## xaviermiller

et mozilla/firefox sont hyper gourmands en mémoire

----------

## F!nTcH

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et mozilla/firefox sont hyper gourmands en mémoire

 

Justement je voudrais une petite précision à ce sujet : j'ai toute la journée Firefox ET Thunderbird de lancé, ferais-je des économies à utiliser SeaMonkey (le descendant de la suite Mozilla si j'ai bien compris) ?

----------

## kwenspc

Pas que je sache non, pour le moment le moteur commun "Gecko" est lancé autant de fois que nécéssaire (une fois pour firefox, une fois pour thunderbird etc...) idem dans seamonkey. Les sessions gecko c'est dans la version 3 en developpement que ça va arriver. là le moteur sera lancé 1 et 1 seule fois pour tous les softs qui l'utilise.

----------

## xaviermiller

ouais, la seule option serait de trouver un navigateur plus léger (mais à quoi cela servirait ? trop léger, sans plug-ins et extensions, pas de survie à moins de ne visiter que des sites en HTML 2) et un client mail moins gourmand (il y en a  :Wink: )

----------

## anigel

pine  :Wink: .

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

> pine .

 

Nanmého, attends au moins que je lance le DOW ^^

Ya mutt aussi en léger  :Smile: 

----------

## F!nTcH

on le dit plein de failles ledit "pine" ... vrai ?   :Confused: 

----------

## anigel

 *F!nTcH wrote:*   

> on le dit plein de failles ledit "pine" ... vrai ?  

 

Ce fut le cas il y a bien longtemps effectivement. Mais, hors changement de nom, la rumeur reste tenace. Je l'utilise relativement régulièrement, et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre souci. Après, je dois confesser que je ne me suis jamais posé la question. Mais ça fait très longtemps qu'il est installé sur mon serveur "central", et je ne me rappele pas avoir vu passer "pine" dans la liste des upgrades de sécurité Debian depuis... 2002 si mes comptes sont bons. Donc à priori, je dirai que ça marche pas mal  :Wink: .

----------

## F!nTcH

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *F!nTcH wrote:*   on le dit plein de failles ledit "pine" ... vrai ?   
> 
> Ce fut le cas il y a bien longtemps effectivement. Mais, hors changement de nom, la rumeur reste tenace. Je l'utilise relativement régulièrement, et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre souci. Après, je dois confesser que je ne me suis jamais posé la question. Mais ça fait très longtemps qu'il est installé sur mon serveur "central", et je ne me rappele pas avoir vu passer "pine" dans la liste des upgrades de sécurité Debian depuis... 2002 si mes comptes sont bons. Donc à priori, je dirai que ça marche pas mal .

 

Je ne voulais pas céder à la rumeur, j'ai bien fait de demander on dirait  :Wink:  Merci

----------

